# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Lajme nga bota e muzikës

## shigjeta

Koncerti i Rolling Stones

Ne daten 7 shkurt 2003, grupi Rrolling Stones organizoi koncertin e tyre te dyte me hyrje te lire. Mesazhi i ketij koncerti ishte te sensibilizoj njerezit per rrezikun e rritjes te temperaturave te ambjentit (global warming) Ne kete koncert folen dhe moren pjese personalitete te njohura si Bill Clinton qe mbajti nje fjalim per kete problem e aktore si Leonardo DiCaprio, Pierce Brosnan, Cameron Diaz, Lisa Kudrow dhe regjizori Rob Reiner. Rolling Stones jane duke kompletuar turneun e tyre ne Ameriken e Veriut, pjese e turneut te tyre neper bote dhe do te vijojne me pas ne Australi.

----------


## shigjeta

Ms Ciccone ose Madonna mund te jete nje super star ne muzike por nuk eshte e tille ne te gjithe pjeset e trupit. Kane filluar te qerkullojne zerat se ne videon e saj me te re Die Another Day asaj I eshte dashur te mesoje me shume veshtiresi se si te mbaje nje shpate ne dore dhe pervec kesaj kengetares I ka ardhur ne ndihme dhe teknologjia per te rritur permasat e gjoksit te saj. 

Time Magazine ka perzgjedhur Eminem si kandidat te titullit : "njeriu I vitit. Titull ky qe do te behet I ditur vetem ne 23 dhjetor. Por si konkurent reperi nga detroiti do te kete Osama Bin Laden , Saddam Hussein, Ariel Sharon, Yasser Arafat, George W.Bush si dhe disa te tjere jo aq te njohur sa te lartepermendurit. 
Marre nga Top Albania

----------


## heret a vone

Pershendetje shigjeta,interesante kjo teme..
Ja dhe dy lajme nga bota muzikore

R.Kelly

Nisin ashtu siç ishin parashikuar bojkotimet në dëm të R.Kelly.
Një stacion radiofonik amerikan, Hot 97 ka vendosur të heqë nga fonoteka e saj këngët e artistit R&B, i akuzuar se ka filmuar një raport seksual me një minorene.
James Davis, ai i cili ka marrë këtë vendim i ka shpjeguar në këtë mënyrë arsyet e tij: "Jemi të gjithë të shqetësuar ndaj mesazheve që mund të marrin fëmijët tanë nëpërmjet muzikës. Nuk dua të prononcohem mbi fajësinë apo pafajësinë e R.Kelly, para gjykatësve, por akuzat që i janë bërë janë shumë të rënda dhe e justifikojnë faktin e heqjes së këngëvë nga playlista e radios.


T.A.T.U

Zbulohen motivet për të cilin T.A.T.U hoqën dorë nga promovimi në Britaninë e Madhe. Julia Volkova duhet ti nënshtrohet një operacioni ne fyt që do ta mbajë larg skenës për disa javë.
"Doktorët e saj, - ka thënë zëdhënësi zyrtar,- i kanë thënë se duhet të operohet në ditët vijuese. Lena dhe Julia janë të dëshpëruara dhe shpresojnë të kthehen shpejt në Angli për të falenderuar fansat e tyre.

Mare nga revista Spekter

----------


## Fiori

E kontaktuar nga drejtuesit e misionit "Grant a Wish" (Ploteso nje Deshire) per femijet me semundje te pasherueshme, Madonna ndoqi ecurine e gjendjes se nje vajze te semure me kancer (melci) ne Kanada (ne mos gaboj) per gati dy muaj rresht. Ajo e telefonoi vajzen e semure cdo dite deri ne diten e fundit te jetes se saj. 
Ndoshta ky veprim i saj ishte thjesht per publicitet por ndoshta kishte te bente dhe me mamane e saj, e cila vdiq nga kanceri ne vitin 1963, kur Madonna ishte akoma pese vjec.

E lexova dje kete lajm ne nje reviste, po duke qene se shfletova shume njera pas tjetres nuk me kujtohet nese ishte People apo US.

----------


## dimegeni

Londer,UK

Kengetarja e grupit Atomic Kitten,Natasha Hamilton,u cilesua si prapanica e vitit ne UK.8 muaj pasi ajo lindi e quajti kete nje fitore te madhe..."Mami im do gezohet jashe mase-thote Natasha me lote ne sy-se gjithmone me thote qe i ngjaj asaj per nga prapanica"

atomic Kitten jan nje grup pop,kenga e tyre "Whole Again" eshte shume e bukur dhe ja rekomandoj te gjithe fansave te kesaj muzike.

----------


## shigjeta

Bob Dylan 

Sipas nje fansi te Bob Dylan, albumi i ri i artistit amerikan i titulluar Love and Theft perfshin fraza te njejta si ato qe ndodhen ne nje liber japonez i quajtur Confessions of Yakuzza. Gazeta Wall Street shkruan se fansi qe zbuloi nje gje te tille mendon se ne disa kenge te albumit, kengetari ka perdorur ide te vjadhura ne kete liber i cili eshte shkruar nga nje doktor japonez.

marre nga Top Albania - 27-07-2003

----------


## StterollA

_Ylli i Rock-ut Robert Palmer vdes dje heret ne mengjes ne nje dhome hoteli ne Paris nga nje  atak ne zemer. Ai ishte 54 vjec._

Sipas menazherit te tij Mick Cater, Palmeri ishte ne Paris per nje pushim tre/kater ditesh me shoqeruesene  tij Mary Ambrose. Pas pushimit iste planifikuar qe ai te kthehet ne Zvicer, ku ka jetuar 16 vitet e fundit. "He was in perfect health as far as we know" (ai ishte ne shendet te mire/perfekt, mesa e dime ne) shtoi ai  .

Robert Palmer u be i famshem ne saje te dy super hiteve te '80-ve  "Simply Irresistible" dhe "Addicted to Love".

----------


## StterollA

_Eminem nxjer ne skene kengen ku 2Pac dhe Notorious B.I.G kendojne bashke._


Eminem sa ka perfunduar produsjonin e  "Running (Dying to Live)," singli i pare ne sountrakcun "Tupac: Resurrection". Ne kete singel pervec rrymes s 2 Pac-ut, Em, ka futur dhe Notorious B.I.G. ne strofen e pare.

"Check it, I grew up a f---in' screw-up," thote Biggie ne kengen. Me vone ai rapon se si deshiron te behet "the black Frank White," pseudonim qe ai e adaptoi. Vazhdon ai..
"Run from the police
Picture that nigga 
 I'm too fathe barks.
 I f--- around and catch a asthma attack."


Eminemi kontsruktoi rritmin  me piano, violine dhe bass dhe bashke me 2pac dhe Biggie-n ka futur dhe refrenin e Edgar Winters, "Dying to Live":

""Why am I fighting to live, if I 'm just living to fight? 
Why am I trying to see, when there ain't nothing in sight?
 Why am I trying to give, when no one gives me a try?
 Why am I dying to live, if I'm just living to die?"


Running (Dying to Live)" s'eshte e vetmja kenge qe Eminem do produkton per  "Tupac: Resurrection". Sipas zedhenesit te   Interscope Records sountrack-u do permban dhe kenge nga Pac me ngjarje kronollogjike nga jeta dhe kariera e tij.  "Tupac: Resurrection" do del en shitje ne 4 Nentor te ketij viti dhe premben kater kenge te reja te 2 Pac-ut si dhe disa nga kenget e tij me te mira. Filmi qe inspiroi kete soundtrack shfaqet neper kinema ne 14 Nentor.

PS Po ta degjoni kete kenge do t'a kuptoni pse 2 Pac cdo here rradhitet  para Biggie-t ne rangimet te kengetareve me te mire te hip-hopit.

----------


## StterollA

*50 Cent shtyn albumin e tij te ardhshem per te bere dhome per G-Unit*


50 Cent ka dhen date te re per albumin e tij  re ri": Qershor 2004. Nxjera e ketij albumi ishte planifikuar per ne Shkurt, por ai nuk do qe t'i bej konkurence vetes dhe grupit te tij neper shitoret e muzikes. 

"_I was gonna release it in the first quarter, but the record company asked me to give G-Unit's Beg for Mercy room, you know,"_ sqaroi 50 Cent javen e kaluar ne Puerto Rico ne Mixshow Power Summit. "_The material for the G-Unit record came out so well, they feel like it's gonna have a long shelf life._"

Puna ka shkuar aq mire sa   Young Buck (nga G-Unit) shpreson qe javen e pare, albumi te arrin shifrat e  "Get Rich or Die Tryin",  900,000 kopje te shitura.

Nje nder pikat kulminante te Beg for Mercy, sipas 50, do jete soloja e Lloyd Banks "Smile."

_"It's huge, man,"_ thote 50 Cents me buzeqeshje._ "I think the record is gonna be probably if not the second, the third single on this album. A lot of times artists write records about relationships and everyone is in love or everyone is in a good space in the relationship. They do that a lot for R&B remixes and those situations. But particularly on a hip-hop level, I think that there is difference. There are those relationships where everything is not going good."_

 G-Unit po krijojne  disa lidhje te ngushta me yjet e socem te hip-hopit. Ato kane lidhur aleance me ca maca si Snoop Dogg, Lil' Flip, Busta Rhymes dhe Jay-Z dhe ne videoklipin e singlit te pare "Stunt 101" nga albumi i tyre Beg for Mercy mysafir do jete  Brandy. Klipi frymezohet nga filmi "Gone in 60 Seconds."

----------


## StormAngel

DVD-ja e Paola&Chiara e ndaluar per moshat nen 14 vjeç


Olsi Kolami

DVD-ja e re e kengetareve te njohura italiene Paola&Chiara e sapo hedhur ne tregun muzikor ka hapur nje sere polemikash te ashpra ne media, duke u konsideruar se ka imazhe te renda me materiale seksuale. Shume prinder kane protestuar per publikimin e ketij albumi i cili ne momente te vecanta tregon disa skena Kamasutra, gje e cila mendohet se do te kete nje ndikim jo fort pozitiv ne jeten e te rinjve italiane. Prinderit qe kane protestuar kane deklaruar bllokimin e kesaj DVD-je ose ne te kundert lejimi i tij ne tregun muzikor duhet te shoqerohet me nje shenim i cili ndalon blerjen e ketij materiali nga femijet nen moshen 14 vjec.

----------


## StormAngel

"Never Gone", albumi i ri i Backstreet Boys


Olsi Kolami

Ne fund te dhjetediteshit te pare te muajit qershor grupi 
Backstreet Boys promovon per tregun muzikor albumin e tyre te ri me titull "Never Gone". Banda e djemve amerikane, te cilet tashme jane bere burra, parashikon ne fund te korrikut startimin e nje turneu boteror. Zedhenesi i grupit pohon se djemte preferuan te ndjekin ritmet rock per kete album, duke promovuar edhe nje here vlerat e tyre. Grupi ka bashkepunuar me Darren Hayes, ish-zerin e grupit te njohur australian Savage Garden, i cili ka shkruar nje pjese te teksteve te ketij albumi, nderkohe qe nuk kane munguar edhe bahskepunime me emra te tjere te njohur si produktori Max Martin si dhe autori i teksteve John Ondrasik. "Never Gone" i eshte kushtuar babait te Kevin Richardson, i cili vdiq pas nje semundjeje te rende ne 1991. Grupi ka realizuar tashme videoklipin e tyre te pare te kenges "Incomplete", me regji te Joseph Kahn, i cili ka realizuar edhe videon e suksessshme "Vertigo" te grupit U2.

----------


## StormAngel

Tradita "Pavaroti & Friends" do të vazhdojë


Olsi Kolami

Ndersa neser mbyll perfundimisht karrieren e tij artistike ne kryeqytetin e Çekise, sot Nicoleta Mantovani, ka deklaruar se tenori italian Luciano Pavaroti, nuk do te shkeputet perfundimisht nga muzika. Tradita e show te bamiresise "Pavaroti & Friends" do te vijoje serish. Edhe pse nuk konfirmohet zyrtarisht vendi mikprites, Brazili ose Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes, ka gjasa te jene stacioni i ardhshem qe do te prese miqte e tenorit te madh. Luciano Pavaroti arriti dje ne Pragë, per nje koncert lamtumire i cili do te mbahet neser ne teatrin Sazka, pas 9 vjetesh mungese. Pritet qe ne kete nate te madhe te marrin pjese 10 mije spektatore.

----------


## StormAngel

Violina e Stradivarit shitet 2 milione dollare


Olsi Kolami

Violina "Lady Tennant" eshte shitur 2 milione dollare. Behet fjale per nje violine orgjinale e punuar me mjeshteri nga Antonio Stradivari qysh me 1699. Shitja e realizua nga shtepia e njohur e ankandeve Christie per dy milione dollare, pothuajse dyfishi i shumes se propozuar ne fillim te javes nga bleresit. Por me sa duket shtepia e njohur ankandeve beri qe kjo violine e cmuar te shitet plot 2.032.000 dollare. Violina eshte krijuar nga mjeshter Stradivari kur ai ishte 55 vjec. Nderkohe qe shitja e e kesaj violine u konsiderua rekord per faktin se kjo eshte shitja me e kushtueshme e nje instrumenti qe nga viti 1990, ku nje tjeter violine eshte shitur per 1.5 milione dollare.

----------


## StormAngel

"Passion", ne maj albumi i ri i Geri Halliwell


Olsi Kolami

Pas koncertit live ne Angli dhe Irlande, qe nuk pati shitje te mire e biletash Geri Halliwell nuk eshte dorezuar. Perkundrazi ka vendosur qe te perkushtohet me shume. Me 27 maj pritet te dale ne treg albumi i ri i kengetares me titull "Passion", keshtu eshte parashikuar pasi degjuesit mund ta shijojne ate ditet e para te qershorit, kur albumi do te transmetohet ne media. Albumi i trete i kengetares mund te quhet nje lufte tashme te shpallur prej saj per te treguar se jashte ish-Spice Girls, ajo mund te trimfoje. Kujtojme qe ishte Geri ajo qe u largua e para nga grupi i cili u shperbe pak kohe me vone. Nderkohe qe kritika ka deklaruar se edhe ky album do te jete nje deshtim tjeter i Gerit, megjithate asgje nuk dihet se cdo te ndodhe ne javet e para te stines se nxehte. "Passion" eshte shkruar nga vete kengetarja dhe per realizimin ajo ka bashkepunuar me Henrik Korpi, Mathias Wollo dhe Terry Ronald. kengetarja konfirmon se ky album do te kete kenge pasionante qe pershkohen nga dashuria dhe emocionet e tejskajmshme. 

Ja kenget e albumit te kengetares :

1. Passion
2. Desire
3. Love Never Loved Me
4. Feel The Fear
5. Superstar
6. Surrender Your Groove
7. Ride It
8. There's Always Tomorrow
9. Let Me Love You More
10. Don't Get Any Better
11. Loving Me Back To Life
12. So I Give Up On Love

----------


## StormAngel

Something to be, albumi i ri i Rob Thomas


Erion Kacori

Pas albumeve teper komerciale te rokut te viteve '90 bashke me grupin Matchbox Twenty, Rob Thomas ka filluar ta zbuse pak menyren e te kenduarit rock dhe kjo u vu re qe ne bashkepunimin e tij me Santanen ne hitin Smooth qe e beri edhe me te njohur si kengetar, pavaresisht se kishte vite ne tregun muzikor. Ai kete vit rikthehet me albumin e tij si solist Something to be, te cilit i eshte bere reklama ne sajtet krysore te internetit prej disa muajsh. Madje nje prej kengeve qe do te lancoje edhe albumin e ri, me titull Lonely no more (Jo me i vetem) mund ta degjoni edhe ne sajtin e tij zyrtar. Pavaresisht titullit te kenges, ai kesaj here vjen vetem por, tingujt e albumit jane shume te ngrohta. Rob Thomas ka bashkepunuar per kete album me Wendy Melvoin, ish pjesetare e bandes se Princ, me disa prej ortakeve te Dr. Dre dhe me zbulimin e vitit te shkuar, John Mayer. Kenga e pare eshte pozicionuar menjehere ne vendin e pare ne Kanada dhe pritet qe albumi te jete me i suksesshmi i ketij viti.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*"Duo Dizdari", rikthimi i motrave*  

_E Diele, 29 Maj 2005_  
Rikthehen bujshem ne Tirane dy motrat artiste, Magi dhe Alda Dizdari. Pervec mbiemrit te njohur te te atit, shkrimtarit Limos Disdari kane arritur te ngrene famen e tyre, njera me violine e tjetra me piano. Kete fundjave ato do te magjepsin publikun shqiptar me tingujt magjepses te gjigandeve te muzikes klasike Shopen, Brahms, Mozart, Prokofiev, Dvorzhak, Frank. Ato do te shoqerohen dhe nga Ian Hobson, pianist dhe dirigjent i njohur amerikan qe do te interpretojne muziken e zgjedhur klasike te ketyre kompozitoreve 

Kryeqyteti do te ndjeje ne fundjave tingujt magjepses te gjigandeve te muzikes klasike Shopen, Brahms, Mozart, Prokofiev, Dvorzhak, Frank. Do te jene motrat Magi (piano) dhe Alda Dizdari (violine), si dhe Ian Hobson, pianist dhe dirigjent i njohur amerikan qe do te interpretojne muziken e zgjedhur klasike te ketyre kompozitoreve, per t'i dhene mbremjeve te fundjaves kryeqytetase emocionet mbreselenese te muzikes me te zgjedhur. 

K7oncerti i pare do te shfaqet te shtunen ne hollin e Teatrit te Operes dhe Baletit, ku pianisti amerikan Hobson dhe violinistja Alda Dizdari do te interpretojne sonaten per violine dhe piano nga Brahms, si dhe dy sonata nga Frank. Pianisti amerikan, i cili ka qene i pranishem ne Shqiperi perpara nje viti si dirigjent i Orkestres se Radio-Televizionit Shqiptar ne nje koncert ku interpretonte edhe violinistja Dizdari, do te interpretoje solo edhe nje sonate nga Shopen. Nderkohe, ne sallen e Akademise se Arteve do te shfaqet te marten koncerti i Orkestres se Radio-Televizionit Shqiptar nen dirigjimin e Hobson. Ne kete koncert do te interpretojne edhe "Duo Dizdari", pjese nga Mozart, Prokofiev, etj. 

*Ian Hobson*  

Surpriza me e bukur e ketyre dy koncerteve do te jete padyshim pianisti Ian Hoson, i cili pas suksesit te padiskutueshem ne piano, njihet ne Amerike edhe si dirigjent. Ai ka themeluar edhe nje orkester qe ka nje jete te pasur artistike. Karriera e tij nderkombetare u lancua per here te pare ne vitin 1981, kur Hobson fitoi cmimin e pare ne konkursin nderkombetar "Leeds International Piano Competition". Qe nga ai vit ai ka fituar edhe shume cmime te tjera te rendesishme nderkombetare, ndersa ka marre titullin me te larte te nje universiteti amerikan, titullin "Seanlund Endoeed Professor of Music". 

*Nje shtepi artistesh*  

Alda eshte me e vogla e familjes Dizdari. Ajo jeton aktualisht ne Britanine e Madhe ku po kryen studime pasuniversitare. Magi jeton ne Shtetet e Bashkuara ku punon, pas perfundimit te masterit, si pedagoge e pianos. Vitin qe kaloi Magi interpretoi per here te pare ne nje mbremje te vecante ne T.O.B. 22 variacionet koncertale per piano "Rruge te bardha" te te atit, kompozitorit Limos Dizdari, mbi te cilat u bazua krijimi i kolones zanore te filmit artistik me te njejtin titull. Alda Dizdari eshte vleresuar nga kritika si nje violiniste virtuoze dhe e talentuar, jo vetem ne Shqiperi, por edhe ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes, ne Britanine e Madhe, ne France, Luksemburg, Rumani, etj. Ajo ka nje jete te pasur koncertore ne keto vende. Te dyja motrat kane nje histori te gjate e thuajse pasionale me muziken. Ndersa prinderit e tyre kishin krijuar emer ne Shqiperi, Magi pa e kuptuar as vete, kerkonte gjithmone momentet kur nga pianoja e shtepise largoheshin prinderit per t'u ulur vete... Nuk i kishte mbushur ende 5 vjetet, por duke pare mbi piano te atin, kompozitorin e mirenjohur Limos Dizdari, si dhe nenen, pianisten e shume brezave, Adriana Dizdari, tentonte te kompozonte pjese te vogla. Diten tjeter, e bindur se do t'i mbante mend notat qe kishte krijuar vete, ulej serish mbi kolltukun e larte te pianos dhe luante pa pushim. Ndersa mrekullohej duke i rene pianos, ishte nen shikimin hetues te prinderve te vet, sidomos te se emes. Ajo kishte tentuar t'ia mesonte pianon vajzes se madhe, Gentes, por pa sukses, pasi Genta nuk shfaqte interes. Dhe vetem pak vite me vone, vajza e dyte me ne fund po tregonte interesin per t'u bere pianiste dhe kete gje nuk po e bente sepse prinderit i thoshin "ulu ne piano"... Nje pasion po kaq te madh ndjente per muziken, qysh ne moshe te vogel edhe motra e saj Alda. Ndryshe nga femije te tjere, te cilet, pas oreve te gjata te punes me nje instrument mund te ndjeheshin te lodhur, Alda perkundrazi, ndiente vetem kenaqesi. Ajo mendon se femijeria e saj ka qene me e plotesuar me violinen. Pasi ka perfunduar masterin me rezultate shume te larta ne Illinois (ne te njejten universitet ku studioi edhe motra e saj), Alda po kryen studimet pasuniversitare ne Guildhall School of Music and Drama (Londer). Jane rritur ne nje familje artistesh eshte kjo gje e mrekullueshme, u ka pasuruar jeten. 

*Kur puliku flet gjuhen e nenes...*  

Te dyja se bashku kane themeluar formacionin cameral "Duo Dizdari", nje formacion ky qe ka krijuar reputacionin e nje grupi profesionist dhe te dedikuar, me nje repertor te gjere dhe ndjenje kombetare. Ne vitin 2002, se bashku me motren e saj ka realizuar CD-ne e pare me producent "Krannert Center for the Performing Arts". Kane dhene shume koncerte si brenda ashtu edhe jashte vendit. Por ndersa jeten e tyre e kane ndertuar tashme prej shume vitesh jashte Shqiperise, sa here qe rikthehen ne vendlindje ndjejne emocionet qe te shkakton vetem publiku shqiptar. "Ketu eshte puliku qe flet shqip dhe kjo ka vlera te vecanta per ne", thote Magi. 

_K. Pinderi_    

Marre Korrieri.

----------


## StormAngel

Per ditelindjen e 80, kitaristi i famshem B.B. King do fitoj muze, e cila do kushtoj reth 10 milion dollare.
Muzeu do hapet solemnisht ne vitin 2007, dhe nepermjet tij edhe animacioneve dhe mbishkrimeve tonike vizitoret do mund te njoftohen per jeten e tij.

Missisipi, shteti ku ka lindur B.B King ka vene edhe "B.B King day", dhe premtuan se parcialisht do ndihmojne dekorimin e muzeut.

Pregatitur nga une  :ngerdheshje: 
Ne foto B.B King

----------


## mateo

Festivali me i madh i veres zhvillohet ne kete fundjave ne glastonbury UK, nuk mund ta besoj qe nuk arrita te siguroj nje bilete, pasi ishte shume e veshtire sepse biletat u shiten ne kohe rekord ne me pak se 3 ore. Behet fjale per 130 mije bileta. Per mendimin tim eshte nje eksperience qe duhet jetuar. Kete vit do kendojne Cold Play, Athlete, basement Jazz, Snow Patrol e shume e shume te tjere. Kush nga ju ne kete forum ose ne UK do te kete shancin te jete i pranishem ne kete festival qe  eshte cilesuar,si nena e te gjithe festivaleve. mos harroni te na sillni atmosferen e ketij evenimenti.

----------


## shigjeta

Kete vere pati nje lajm interesant per te gjithe adhuruesit e Bethoven, zbulimi i nje doreshkrimi te tij prej 80 faqesh (Grosse Fugue), i kompozuar ne vitet e fundit te jetes se tij. Ne kete periudhe, Bethoven ishte duke eksploruar drejtime te reja ne krijmtari dhe njera nga keto ishte ne kompozimet per kuartet harqesh.  Ne fund te jetes se tij, ai shkruajti 5 pjese per harqe dhe nje nga to titullohet _Op. 130_. Kjo ishte pjesa me radikale e tij ne kete lloj kompozimi; nje _fugue_ e madhe. _Fugue_ eshte nje zhaner i nderlikuar i perbere nga disa pjese te ndryshme qe luajne versione te te njejtes teme. Eshte dicka strikte dhe e veshtire per tu shkruar, fillimet e saj i ka tek Bah. Mendimi i kohes ishte qe _fugue_ ishte dicka shume e veshtire  per tu  luajtur per nje kuartet harqesh. Per kete arsye Bethoven u detyrua te shkruaj dicka me tradicionale per ta botuar. _Gross Fugue_ u publikua me vete nen titullin _Op.133_ dhe perseri u percaktua si nje pjese radikale. Bethoven donte ta bente pjesen te njohur dhe e adaptoi _fuguen_ ne nje pjese per piano per dy pianiste (4 duar), duke qene qe ishte menyra me e mire ne ato kohe per te bere te  njohur nje pjese. Doreshkrimi i zbuluar paraqet versionin origjinal te fugues per piano.

----------


## Davius

Lideri i grupit Rolling Stones, Mick Jagger, që ndodhet në Kinë për koncertin e parë të grupit, tha se Kina nuk është vendi i parë në botë që ka censuruar muzikën e tij.

Jagger, që reagoi ndaj një vendimi të Pekinit për të mos lejuar pesë nga këngët e tyre, tha se grupi ishte censuruar në vitet e para të krijmtarisë edhe në SHBA.

Mick Jagger shtoi se kushdo që shkonte në Kinë, qofshin gazetarë apo artistë, e priste që të censurohej.

Ndër këngët që Rolling Stones nuk janë lejuar të këndojnë janë:'Honky Tonk Woman' dhe 'Let's Spend the Night Together'.

"Fatmirësisht ne kemi 400 këngë të tjera që mund të këndojmë, kështu që nuk është problem," tha Sër Mick. 

Turneu i planifikuar i grupit në vitin 2003 u anulua për shkak të epidemisë së virusit Sars.

----------

